

Snowden: Dropbox is hostile to privacy, unlike "Zero-Knowledge" SpiderOak - rdl
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/17/edward-snowden-dropbox-privacy-spideroak

======
rdl
I generally eschew "outside the firewall" file sharing (although I have a
dropbox for exchanging files with people); I use AeroFS.

However, I think he has a point, here. SpiderOak's approach is much closer to
the best one could do for privacy. Dropbox seriously prioritized ease of
development and convenience over security. That may be the right commercial
decision, but kind of sucks after Snowden.

The problem with SpiderOak is the UI/UX sucks, compared to Dropbox (which is
stellar in that regard). This is a persistent problem with security tools. If
I had $+inf, I'd donate design/UX/etc. time to various security tools -- that,
plus code review and documentation, would be a lot more meaningful a
contribution than just creating yet another PGP.js or whatever.

~~~
selmnoo
Having tried out SpiderOak, it seems like a fine substitute for Dropbox.

Anyway, it's too bad this post is getting censored (a story with less points
and yet triple the age of this one was just on the frontpage). Oh well.

~~~
rdl
I think "Snowden" in the title is a penalty, still.

